# New Events for the Weekly Competition Website for 2020



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2019)

I apologize - the latter half of this year has been rather busy and I have not been able to spend as much time on the competition website as I would like. There are still good things in store, the most significant being to integrate the competition website with the Forum.

Last year I promised I would again consider the possibility of adding new events for the Weekly Competition this year. Again, I don't want to frivolously add new events, but I do want to give the community the chance to possibly add events if there truly is demand for it. Because my time is limited, I will not be willing to consider this year adding any events that would require significant changes to the website, so unfortunately things like team events (which would involve complications in statistics handling) will not be considered this year. But simple additions of puzzles, or other things that don't require more than adding a new event and scrambles, are things I could certainly handle.

As I did last year, I will use the average weekly participation in our competition this year as a numeric "justification" for going forward. This year the average participation per week has been approximately 223.

Since I am getting a later start this year than last, the schedule will be accelerated, which might mean it's a little harder for an event to get added. Probably, that's not such a bad thing.

On this thread, I will take suggestions for events. Any event that gets at least 11 recommendations (5% of the weekly average of participants) over the next two weeks (ending 2019/12/08) will get its own poll thread. Note that to count as a recommendation, you must actually post on this thread with a statement that you would like to see the event added. Likes will not count as recommendations - you must actually post the recommendation yourself in order for it to count as one of the 11 needed recommendations.

The poll threads will then be open for about 2 weeks, until December 24. The poll will be worded such that an upvote implies that the voter BOTH wants the event added AND intends to compete in it if possible, while a downvote implies that the voter specifically does not want the event added. At that point, any event that receives at least 23 upvotes (hence over 10% of the weekly average of participants) AND ALSO has more upvotes than downvotes will be eligible to be added to the competition. However, I will add no more than 2 events this year, so if more than 2 events reach this threshold, only the top 2 will be added. I will close the poll threads after the deadline is reached.

Last year, this method seemed to work okay, and while the two new events (master pyraminx and redi cube) were not overly popular, they did have sufficient participation to make for some interesting results, and overall I am glad I added both events. I admit I personally really enjoy master pyraminx - it's now one of my favorite puzzles to solve.

Just to start us off, I personally would like to see the following event added, so I will count this as one recommendation for it:
Curvy Copter (jumbled)

In your response, please make clear the events that you wish to see added.

Results so far as of 08:00 PM EST, 2019/12/05:


Event

Votes

Voters

Speed FMC

24​
Kit Clement, asacuber, xyzzy, PetrusQuber, MaikeruKonare, TheDubDubJr, weatherman223, ImmolatedMarmoset, Nutybaconator, DGCubes, Cubingcubecuber, ortwin, AlphaCuber is awesome, TipsterTrickster, ichcubegerne, Koen van Aller, Cubinwitdapizza, WoowyBaby, BradenTheMagician, abunickabhi, Wish Lin, Milo Black, DarkSavage, Sion

Curvy Copter (jumbled)

14​
Mike Hughey, KingCanyon, VIBE_ZT, weatherman223, DarkSavage, ImmolatedMarmoset**, DGCubes, theos, Cubingcubecuber, AlphaCuber is awesome, Natanael, Cubinwitdapizza, Wish Lin, Sion

Mirror Blocks

9​
KM the cuber, wearephamily1719, weatherman223, DarkSavage, ichcubegerne, BenChristman1, BradenTheMagician, joshsailscga, Milo Black

PLL Time Attack

9​
PingPongCuber, weatherman223, DarkSavage, Shaun Mack, AlphaCuber is awesome, FJT97, BradenTheMagician, Milo Black, BradyCubes08

15 puzzle

6​
ichcubegerne, xyzzy, ImmolatedMarmoset, BradenTheMagician, Milo Black, VIBE_ZT

4x4x4 FMC

5​
TipsterTrickster, Kit Clement, ImmolatedMarmoset, CurlyFries, DarkSavage

Ivy Cube

5​
BenChristman1, PingPongCuber, wearephamily1719, Koen van Aller, DarkSavage

Master Kilominx

5​
PingPongCuber, CuberStache, One Wheel, Dylan Swarts, VIBE_ZT

2GEN

4​
PingPongCuber, TheKravCuber, BradenTheMagician, Milo Black

2x2x2 OH

4​
White KB, 147 Cubing, BenChristman1, Milo Black

2x2x3

4​
PingPongCuber, wearephamily1719, Natanael, DarkSavage

4x4x4 OH

4​
White KB, BenChristman1, Cubinwitdapizza, Milo Black

BLD Mirror Blocks No Inspection

4​
jronge94, TipsterTrickster*, Natanael, DarkSavage

Mega BLD

4​
ImmolatedMarmoset, One Wheel, Keroma12, VIBE_ZT

Speed BLD

4​
weatherman223, DarkSavage, AlphaCuber is awesome, GenTheThief

3x3x4

3​
DGCubes, abunickabhi, DarkSavage

5-7 Relay

3​
One Wheel, jronge94, Keroma12

LSE

3​
PingPongCuber, TheKravCuber, BradenTheMagician

4x4x4 WF

2​
One Wheel, ImmolatedMarmoset

Dino Cube

2​
abunickabhi, Milo Black

Fisher Cube

2​
CubicOreo, HawaiiLife745

Magic

2​
PingPongCuber, Cubinwitdapizza

Master Magic

2​
PingPongCuber, Cubinwitdapizza

Pyra BLD

2​
ImmolatedMarmoset, Milo Black

Sq-1 BLD

2​
ImmolatedMarmoset, DarkSavage

2x2x2 FMC 

1​
Natanael

2x2x2 Mirror Blocks

1​
BenChristman1

3x3x2

1​
PingPongCuber

3x3x3 no inspection

1​
Cubinwitdapizza

3x3x3 OH BLD

1​
ImmolatedMarmoset

3x3x3 Relay (3 cube)

1​
DarkSavage

3x3x3 Speed FMC BLD

1​
Sion

3x3x5

1​
DGCubes

3x3x6

1​
M O

5x5x5 OH

1​
BenChristman1

Clock OH

1​
ImmolatedMarmoset

Sighted BLD

1​
BradenTheMagician


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 25, 2019)

Speed FMC!

(where final score = number of moves in HTM * ln(time to write down valid solution in seconds))

Edit: if you're liking this post, that doesn't count as a vote. Make your own post voting for Speed FMC.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Nov 25, 2019)

Kilominx and 2 Bld maybe


----------



## KM the cuber (Nov 25, 2019)

mirror cube



GAN 356 X said:


> Kilominx and 2 Bld maybe


I don't think 2BLD will be challenging enough...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2019)

1. Kilomonx is already an event.

2. For clarification, I will not count a like on this thread as a recommendation for that event, because:
a. It might be a like for how the text was written, and
b. There might be more than one thing recommended.

So for those who have liked Kit's suggestion for speed FMC, you need to actually post here yourself if you want to have it count as a recommendation.

3. Speed FMC is pushing it on difficulty to add. Certainly not as difficult to add as team events, but might still involve a lot more coding than some other events. But it does seem like a fun idea, and i should be able to reuse a lot of the current FMC code, so if it passes, I will probably try.


----------



## White KB (Nov 25, 2019)

GAN 356 X said:


> Kilominx and 2 Bld maybe





KM the cuber said:


> I don't think 2BLD will be challenging enough...


2BLD is already an event, you just have to inspect as part of it.

I'm thinking we could do 2OH, maybe 4OH if the community really wants it...


----------



## asacuber (Nov 25, 2019)

I want Speed FMC to be added


----------



## KingCanyon (Nov 25, 2019)

I would like curvy copter to be added.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 25, 2019)

+1 for speed FMC, although the rules would have to be fleshed out more. (Are we allowed to just mentally count the number of moves, or do we have to actually write them down? Is typing allowed? What about using a virtual cube like alg.cubing.net? csTimer's? Smart cubes with instant and accurate reconstructions? Etc.)


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 25, 2019)

Maybe unpopular opinion: 
Remove the relays, I dont think that the "Who is best at the biggest cube in the relay" really is a fun event to be honest. Also it is costing a hella lot of time to do them and I thought the weekly comp should be something you can easily do in a week. I would like to know how much time Mike and Mats use for doing ALL events tbh, bc it seems way too much for a weekly comp to me.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 25, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> +1 for speed FMC, although the rules would have to be fleshed out more. (Are we allowed to just mentally count the number of moves, or do we have to actually write them down? Is typing allowed? What about using a virtual cube like alg.cubing.net? csTimer's? Smart cubes with instant and accurate reconstructions? Etc.)



Traditionally, this event has been done by writing down the solution. I'm imagining that the submission window will look a lot like FMC now, but with a timer that counts up, not down. Solutions will be verified for correctness with the option of providing an explanation.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Nov 25, 2019)

+1 for Speed FMC. Sounds fun!


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 25, 2019)

ichcubegerne said:


> Maybe unpopular opinion:
> Remove the relays, I dont think that the "Who is best at the biggest cube in the relay" really is a fun event to be honest. Also it is costing a hella lot of time to do them and I thought the weekly comp should be something you can easily do in a week. I would like to know how much time Mike and Mats use for doing ALL events tbh, bc it seems way too much for a weekly comp to me.



100% agree with this. Relays are always among the most requested events for the WCA, but once you do them you realize they add almost nothing to the variety of the events.



Mike Hughey said:


> Speed FMC is pushing it on difficulty to add. Certainly not as difficult to add as team events, but might still involve a lot more coding than some other events. But it does seem like a fun idea, and i should be able to reuse a lot of the current FMC code, so if it passes, I will probably try.



Didn't mean to make a ton of work for you - I had figured this wouldn't be too much given that it would use much of the existing fewest moves structure. Totally understand if it's not possible to add for this year.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 25, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> Didn't mean to make a ton of work for you - I had figured this wouldn't be too much given that it would use much of the existing fewest moves structure. Totally understand if it's not possible to add for this year.


It's not a ton of work, and definitely much less than what was required last year to add mean of 3 for fewest moves. But my time is less available now.

If this passes and I decide I can't get it done in time this year, I might either make it a guaranteed addition in 2021, or consider doing the sloppier thing of inserting it mid-year. But I should probably wait until 2021; mid-year addition of events makes for sloppier code for the statistics.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 25, 2019)

Cuboids?


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Ivy cube
Team BLD


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 26, 2019)

team bld


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 26, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> Team BLD





Filipe Teixeira said:


> team bld





Mike Hughey said:


> I will not be willing to consider this year adding any events that would require significant changes to the website, so unfortunately things like team events (which would involve complications in statistics handling) will not be considered this year.



Maybe I'm being slightly hypocritical here with suggesting Speed FMC, but team events were specifically called out as not feasible for this year.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 26, 2019)

uh-oh, I didn't pay attention to that particular detail
sorry


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 26, 2019)

I personally really enjoy relays and would be sad to see them go. How’s this for a compromise:

Currently:
2-4
2-5
2-6
2-7

Replace with:
*2-4
5-7
2-7*

I would also like to see *curvy copter* added, if for no other reason than that I’ve had one for a couple of years and would like some incentive to actually learn how to solve it.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Nov 26, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Just to start us off, I personally would like to see the following event added, so I will count this as one recommendation for it:
> Curvy Copter (jumbled)


This is definitely feasible, and it has my vote. There has been some talk on this forum about it, and I think that for all the reasons that people like it, are all the reasons it should be an event for the weekly competitions. Got my vote there.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Nov 26, 2019)

+1 recommendation for speed FMC!


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Nov 26, 2019)

+1 for Speed FMC


----------



## jronge94 (Nov 26, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> Currently:
> 2-4
> 2-5
> 2-6
> ...


+1 for the above, but 2-5 instead of 2-4. Would make relays more fun imo.

Additionally I propose "bld mirror blocks no inspection" as an event


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 26, 2019)

jronge94 said:


> +1 for the above, but 2-5 instead of 2-4. Would make relays more fun imo.


Splitting it into 2-4 and 5-7 would not have overlap. There are a lot of people who have the puzzles to do 2-4, but not a 5x5. I personally would enjoy a 2-5 relay more than a 2-4 relay, but I think for the sake of people who only have a few puzzles it would be better to break it down at 4x4. There is also the issue of the relay really measuring who is best at the biggest puzzle in the line. It would be hard to do poorly in a 2-5 relay with a good 5x5 solve, but I’ve definitely messed up 2-4 relays with bad 2x2 and 3x3 solves.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 26, 2019)

2x2x3
3x3x2
Master Kilominx (Probably single or mo3)
2Gen and LSE like on cubers.io
PLL time attack
Ivy Cube

(Also a very unpopular opinion but Magic and Master Magic would be fun)

I am also against any changes to the relays, I like them how they are a lot.


----------



## TheKravCuber (Nov 26, 2019)

I second the 2GEN and LSE


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Nov 26, 2019)

-Ivy Cube
-2x2x3
-Mirror Blocks
I think these events could be really fun


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 26, 2019)

+1 for Speed FMC
+1 for Curvy Copter.
+1 for Mirror Blocks.
+1 for PLL Time Attack.

These seem like fun, would like to try these.

As well: some other suggestions

I would like to add the suggestion of *Speed Blindfolded*, where you get infinite time to memorize and you solve the cube as fast as possible while blindfolded. The final result is only the execution time. This would be 1 attempt only as this is rather consuming.

- *Remove only 2-6 relay*, instead of all relays. 2-4 and 2-7 are the most popular, but I never see anyone mentioning 2-6. 2-5 could also possibly be removed.

This is going to be very, very unpopular, but:

-* Remove 6BLD and 7BLD. *Even though this may be hypocritical with my suggestion of SpeedBLD, This is the least participated event and usually only one person does it a week.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 26, 2019)

+1 for Curvy Copter
+1 for Mirror Cube
+1 for PLL Time Attack
+1 for Speed Blindfolded


----------



## Shaun Mack (Nov 26, 2019)

+1 for pll time attack yeet


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Nov 26, 2019)

Shaun Mack said:


> +1 for pll time attack yeet


+1 for Speed FMC
+1 for jumbled curvy copter *retroactively removing this*

*This is controversial, get ready!*
Alright, here’s my idea: Square-1 BLD. It’s very interesting and seems fun, albeit being very difficult. In lieu of that, I’d go with pyraminx BLD or megaminx BLD


And I don’t know if you can do this, but -1 for 2x2 OH. It’s dumb, trivial, and wouldn’t add anything

Additionally, if feet is removed officially, I don’t want to see it removed from the weekly. I don’t know if a consensus has been made on that, but nonetheless I think it’s important that I mention it.


----------



## Cuberstache (Nov 26, 2019)

+1 for Master Kilominx!


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Nov 26, 2019)

I second removing 7BLD and 6BLD.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm also strongly against any event that isn't actually a puzzle itself (2GEN, LSE, PLL time attack, etc). They're good for training yourself, but I see no point in competing in how fast you can do substeps or a set of algs. And if you really want to compete in them, all of these exist already on cubers.io.

While I've never done them, I appreciate that 6BLD and 7BLD exist on this competition, as they don't exist anywhere else. Maybe it would be better to make these monthly rather than weekly to encourage participating and get meaningful leaderboards, but I imagine this would be complicated for yearly statistics.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 26, 2019)

Can negative votes count here? I agree with Kit on subsets, and strongly oppose removal of 6BLD and 7BLD.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 27, 2019)

+1 Sq-1 BLD - @Mike Hughey ur signature is ur Sq-1 BLD method, you gotta add it
+1 for keeping feet no matter what

I suggest a 3 3x3 relay(three 3x3s in a row, you can't do 2OH + feet, they have to be one at a time)


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 27, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> you can't do 2OH + feet, they have to be one at a time)


Why? A 3 3x3 relay seems reasonably fun, but would be much more interesting without the restrictions. For most people it would likely be fastest to do 3 2H solves anyway, but if you could do one with your feet and one with each hand and finish faster, why not?


----------



## Nutybaconator (Nov 27, 2019)

Speed FMC sounds quite interesting, and I think it would a great addition to the weekly comps.

+1 For speed FMC!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2019)

I have said this several times on other threads, but I should probably add it here: 6BLD and 7BLD will not be removed. In my position as "supreme dictator" of the weekly competition, I insist that they remain as long as I am running the competition. It is my "pay" for the work I do running the competition.

I'm sorry if this is an unpopular decision, but it is the one place I will not be flexible. If there is enough outcry, I will consider removing anything else, even 3x3x3.  But I will not remove 6BLD or 7BLD.



One Wheel said:


> Can negative votes count here? I agree with Kit on subsets, and strongly oppose removal of 6BLD and 7BLD.


No need for negative votes here. This thread is really only for suggestions for additions to the competition. However, since some good thoughts are being brought up concerning removal of other events, I might start another thread in a week or so to consider some of the other questions being mentioned here.

As for suggestions to be added to the competition, the rules are spelled out in the first post of this thread. If an event gets 11 positive recommendations, it will get its own separate poll thread, and the top two votes on the poll threads will be added, if they meet the threshold. So a negative vote isn't that important or worthwhile here.


----------



## DGCubes (Nov 27, 2019)

+1 for speed FMC
+1 for Curvy Copter
+1 for 3x3x4
+1 for 3x3x5

I think cuboids are really unique and underappreciated. The solve requires many different steps and concepts that aren't seen on other cubes (this is especially true for 3x3x5), and it'd be great to get an opportunity to speedsolve them!


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 27, 2019)

For all the love that speed FMC is getting . . . 



Spoiler: Spoiler



It’s really just Feet, plus a pencil and paper.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 27, 2019)

remove feet plz


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 27, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> remove feet plz


From the Weekly Comp? I'm well aware you don't like Feet, but that just screams Vendetta. How did 3x3 With Feet ever hurt you?

--------

On a lighter note: here is a summary of the positive votes in this thread, lest it turn into a love fest for Speed FMC and other great ideas get overlooked because they were just mentioned a couple of times:



Event

Votes

Speed FMC

10​
Curvy Copter (Jumbled)

8​
PLL Time Attack

5​
Mirror Cube

4​
Ivy Cube

3​
Master Kilominx

3​
2Gen

2​
2x2x3

2​
5-7 Relay

2​
LSE

2​
Megaminx BLD

2​
Speed Blind

2​
Square-1 BLD

2​
Team BLD

2​
2x2 OH

1​
3 3x3 relay

1​
3x3x2

1​
3x3x4

1​
3x3x5

1​
4x4 OH

1​
BLD Mirror Blocks No Inspection

1​
Cuboids?

1​
Magic

1​
Master Magic

1​
Pyraminx BLD

1​

I have added my new votes for *Master Kilominx* and *Megaminx BLD *to the totals.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 27, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> From the Weekly Comp? I'm well aware you don't like Feet, but that just screams Vendetta. How did 3x3 With Feet ever hurt you?
> 
> --------
> 
> ...


That’s with the assumption that it gets removed in 2020, if it does get removed then feet probably wouldn’t have a whole lot of competitors and would kinda just be a waste of space on the weekly site.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 27, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> That’s with the assumption that it gets removed in 2020, if it does get removed then feet probably wouldn’t have a whole lot of competitors and would kinda just be a waste of space on the weekly site.


I got a 1:31.52 average this week and got 10th place. In 2016 I once got a 3:04.76 average and got 2nd place. Feet is not simply disappearing because a few people got their panties in a bunch and got the ear of the WCA.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Nov 27, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> I have added my new votes for *Master Kilominx* and *Megaminx BLD *to the totals.



Is there actually any demand for Megaminx BLD? I was not aware that anyone was doing it regularly.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Nov 27, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> That’s with the assumption that it gets removed in 2020, if it does get removed then feet probably wouldn’t have a whole lot of competitors and would kinda just be a waste of space on the weekly site.


You could say the same for a lot of the relays. I just think that it doesn’t make sense to remove it at all. It’s popular now, and this could provide an incentive to continue practice for it in lieu of the WCA. I think, personally, that a lot of the events on there are dumb, but I’m not about to advocate their removal because I understand that some people enjoy them, regardless of their official status.



One Wheel said:


> From the Weekly Comp? I'm well aware you don't like Feet, but that just screams Vendetta. How did 3x3 With Feet ever hurt you?
> 
> --------
> 
> ...


Mike Hughey, could you copy/paste this and add it to the first post? (With One Wheel’s permission of course) If not that’s fine, but I’d like to be able to easily find the chart.



TheGrayCuber said:


> Is there actually any demand for Megaminx BLD? I was not aware that anyone was doing it regularly.


I think no one is doing it regularly because for two reasons:
1. It has a high level of entry
2. There isn’t a way to compete currently

This is also true for sq-1 bld, and also pyra bld to an extent.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Mike Hughey, could you copy/paste this and add it to the first post? (With One Wheel’s permission of course) If not that’s fine, but I’d like to be able to easily find the chart.


Done for now.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 27, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> I got a 1:31.52 average this week and got 10th place. In 2016 I once got a 3:04.76 average and got 2nd place. Feet is not simply disappearing because a few people got their panties in a bunch and got the ear of the WCA.



Yeah I get it, feet is improving lol. It’s already pretty unpopular for the weekly comps and if it was removed officially I could see numbers dropping even more.



ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> You could say the same for a lot of the relays. I just think that it doesn’t make sense to remove it at all. It’s popular now, and this could provide an incentive to continue practice for it in lieu of the WCA. I think, personally, that a lot of the events on there are dumb, but I’m not about to advocate their removal because I understand that some people enjoy them, regardless of their official status.



I definitely wouldn’t mind relays getting modified or removed. They also have pretty low participation and are extremely repetitive (there isn’t a need for 2-4 and 2-5 and 2-6 and 2-7). The only reason I would want events to be removed from the weekly comps is because they clutter results while only providing a few people with enjoyment. (Official events are excluded from this because they are official )


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 27, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> The only reason I would want events to be removed from the weekly comps is because they clutter results while only providing a few people with enjoyment.


Even if it only provides a few people with enjoyment, if it isn’t too much work for the organizers it’s worth it.

I can see a clear argument for removing the 2-6 relay, but everything else, even if I have no interest in competing in it, is good and worthwhile. 

For the record: I support removing the 2-6 relay because it doesn’t add anything new, and could make room for another event, but personally I actually really enjoy competing in the event.


----------



## 147 Cubing (Nov 27, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I apologize - the latter half of this year has been rather busy and I have not been able to spend as much time on the competition website as I would like. There are still good things in store, the most significant being to integrate the competition website with the Forum.
> 
> Last year I promised I would again consider the possibility of adding new events for the Weekly Competition this year. Again, I don't want to frivolously add new events, but I do want to give the community the chance to possibly add events if there truly is demand for it. Because my time is limited, I will not be willing to consider this year adding any events that would require significant changes to the website, so unfortunately things like team events (which would involve complications in statistics handling) will not be considered this year. But simple additions of puzzles, or other things that don't require more than adding a new event and scrambles, are things I could certainly handle.
> 
> ...



2x2 OH all the way


----------



## theos (Nov 27, 2019)

+1 *Curvy Copter* (jumbled) - Don't own one yet, but this fascinates me as an event that is sufficiently different from existing WCA events that maybe it can get on the official roster at some point. We won't really know its potential until we can get people competing for times.


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Nov 27, 2019)

+1 Speed FMC
+1 Curvy Copter(jumbled)


----------



## ortwin (Nov 27, 2019)

+1 Speed FMC

But I hope there will be a better possibility for seamless interaction between "the weekly competition website", "alg.cubing.net", "bluetooth.cubing.net" and my giiker smartcube. I guess Lucas Garron would be the one who would have the main work load in this.


----------



## M O (Nov 27, 2019)

I suggest 3x3x6.

PS: wouldn't it be easier to count and track votes by making an actual poll?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 27, 2019)

M O said:


> PS: wouldn't it be easier to count and track votes by making an actual poll?


I believe the point now is to open things up for suggestions. If you read the first post there will be a poll of the most popular suggestions later.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Nov 27, 2019)

TheGrayCuber said:


> Is there actually any demand for Megaminx BLD? I was not aware that anyone was doing it regularly.


I agree, there are only 19 people (since I've last checked) that have gotten a megaminx BLD success, and although there are a few individuals (me included) who wants to learn megaBLD, there probably won't be active competitors. More people have got 6 and 7bld successes and already only 0-2 people compete every week. Also agree with Mike Hughey to keep them, I really like them, and having them stare me in the face since I actively started competiting on weekly comps in mid 2018 might be the reason I got to attempting both those. Time is one of the reasons I can't compete every week..

+1 Master Kilominx, might make me get one, dodecahedron's are intriguing although I don't practice megaminx at all.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Nov 27, 2019)

+1 for curvy copter
+1 for pll time attack
+1 for speedBLD
I also like speed FMC but that's already through
reasons:
curvy copter looks cool and although I don't own one I think its a unique puzzle and therefore has its place
pll time attack is just TPS spam but if there is going to be a tps spam event pll time attack is the best, also the weekly comps os for practicing and giving us motivation to improve and this can help us drill one of the most important parts of 3x3 (sorry roux users but currently cfop is most popular maybe if this gets added and is higly competed in we could add CMLL time attack)
speedBLD is pretty cool and would be an interesting thing to add, also if people can't be bothered to do full attempts they can always just do 3BLD exec with safe memo and therefore good think ahead, so I think participation would be decent.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 27, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> uh-oh, I didn't pay attention to that particular detail
> sorry


Same, I apologize!


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Nov 27, 2019)

4x4 FMC
Speed FMC
Mirror blocks no inspection
Add overall rankings for Kinchranks and Sum Of ranks


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 27, 2019)

I'll +1 for 4x4 FMC. Have no experience with the event but would be curious to try once in a while and would like to see how solutions might develop. What might the time limit be for this?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Nov 27, 2019)

+1 4x4 fmc


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 27, 2019)

+1 for 2x2 OH
+1 for 4x4 OH
Maybe 5x5 OH?

(In case you didn't notice, I like OH events...)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 27, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> I'll +1 for 4x4 FMC. Have no experience with the event but would be curious to try once in a while and would like to see how solutions might develop. What might the time limit be for this?


This was already an event many years ago. Time limit was 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 28, 2019)

BenChristman1 said:


> +1 for 2x2 OH
> +1 for 4x4 OH
> Maybe 5x5 OH?
> 
> (In case you didn't notice, I like OH events...)



4x4 and 5x5 are too big to do OH imo


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 28, 2019)

I just wanna mention that we all should keep in mind that the weekly comp is supposed to be something you can easily completely do in a week! If I was able to do 4-7BLD in a reasonable amount of time it would cost me at least a full day to do all events and that is just too much. While I get that 7BLD and 6BLD are not removed (Since Mike is putting so much work into this and it is by far the greatest online comp thats just fair) it would be really annoying to add events that cost a lot of time, like 4x4 FMC or another difficult BLD event that will only be done by like 5 people every week. I for example consider myself rather fast and doing all events besides MBF and 4-7BLD already costs me like 6 hours tbh

+1 for Speed FMC
+1 Mirror Blocks
from me

But I would also really like at least the 2-6 relay to be gone and maybe even 2-5 and 2-7 since, how mentioned before, they are really just coming down to who is best at the biggest cube and doesnt mess up the others too much and thats not adding any variety.

Also I am strongly opposing the removal of feet. Just because the WCA makes a dumb decision I dont think that this should influence the weekly comp.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Also a +1 for Mirror Blocks
2x2 Mirror Blocks?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Nov 28, 2019)

How about OHBLD


----------



## CubicOreo (Nov 28, 2019)

I propose we add fisher cube


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 28, 2019)

ichcubegerne said:


> I just wanna mention that we all should keep in mind that the weekly comp is supposed to be something you can easily completely do in a week!


Is it though? I’ve only come close to competing in all the events I can do a couple of times. I don’t consider that my participation is of lesser quality when I don’t have time to do them all. And different people have different amounts of time to devote to it anyway.


----------



## CurlyFries (Nov 28, 2019)

I second the addition of *4x4 FMC*.

I am highly intrigued by FMC and like 4x4, so why not combine the best of both worlds?


----------



## Natanael (Nov 28, 2019)

I vote for:
Mirror Bld no inspection
2x2 fmc (20 min)
Curvy copter
2x2x3
I would compete in these events regularly.


----------



## AlphaCuber is awesome (Nov 28, 2019)

2x2 FMC is dumb


----------



## Natanael (Nov 28, 2019)

As long as it’s fun I don’t think it matters how easy or luck based it is, We compete because its fun right?


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 28, 2019)

Natanael said:


> As long as it’s fun I don’t think it matters how easy or luck based it is, We compete because its fun right?


The problem is that in 20 minutes it would almost always be possible to figure out the optimal solution with even moderate knowledge of 2x2.


----------



## Natanael (Nov 28, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> The problem is that in 20 minutes it would almost always be possible to figure out the optimal solution with even moderate knowledge of 2x2.


Then Let’s say 10 minutes, or even maybe 5?


----------



## FJT97 (Nov 28, 2019)

PLL time attack


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 28, 2019)

Natanael said:


> Then Let’s say 10 minutes, or even maybe 5?


The problem isn’t time, but the ease of figuring out an optimal solution.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 29, 2019)

Natanael said:


> Then Let’s say 10 minutes, or even maybe 5?



People 1-look the 2x2 in less than 15 seconds


----------



## Natanael (Nov 29, 2019)

I can’t deny that, but in 10 minutes most should come up with a decent solution, not only the ones who one-look. But if you don’t like it, don’t vote for it.


----------



## KM the cuber (Nov 29, 2019)

White KB said:


> 2BLD is already an event, you just have to inspect as part of it.
> 
> I'm thinking we could do 2OH, maybe 4OH if the community really wants it...


2bld isn't an event


----------



## Shaun Mack (Nov 29, 2019)

KM the cuber said:


> 2bld isn't an event


yes it is, i have a 9.8 single officially


----------



## Koen van Aller (Nov 29, 2019)

Ivy cube

Speed FMC


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Nov 29, 2019)

Speed fmc, curvy copter, and 3x3 with no inspection.
EDIT: I also think feet should be removed and master and normal magic should be added. No offense feet lovers it’s just weird.
EDIT 2: wow I’m realizing I want a lot of things lol. 4OH. Not 2oh because it’s just dumb.
+1 for 4OH
+1 for Speed FMC
+1 for Curvy Copter
+1 for 3x3 with no inspection
+1 for magic
+1 for master magic.


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 29, 2019)

I would like to mention something that hasnt been mentioned yet I think:
15 Puzzle!

Since there is a really good magnetic version out now it is really fun to do it as a speedsolving event


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 29, 2019)

+1 for 15 puzzle!

(And I know negative votes don't count here, but I'll put a −1 for PLL time attack anyway. It's the exact same thing every time—like, not even Clock is literally the exact same every solve, and that's a common complaint about Clock. I guess you could sort of salvage the idea by having the "scramble" be a specified order in which you have to do the PLL algs, but how many people even know the names of the four G perms, or which R perm is which?)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 29, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> People 1-look the 2x2 in less than 15 seconds


But one-look during inspection isn't necessarily optimal.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 29, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> People 1-look the 2x2 in less than 15 seconds


I don’t think this is relevant here, as a 1-looked speedsolving solution would be absolutely horrid to say the least for 2x2 FMC. I’m sorry, I believe you were you thinking of 2x2 BLD? Hehe 

—————

TL;DR Basically I’m saying 2x2 FMC is completely luck-based.

But for 2x2 FMC is that it’s extremely luck based, and even if you give me just 5 minutes I can often find an optimal solution. My current ao12 PB is 9.167 moves, which wasn’t terribly lucky, but if it was in the weekly comp, I would suspect it would be a mo3, which is basically 100% luck based, and if I recall correctly I have gotten a 7.33 rolling mo3 inside one of my ao12’s, despite the fact that I have only done about four 2x2 FMC ao12’s ever in total, or only 50 attempts in total, so I haven’t had the chance to get extremely lucky. I would suspect that if it was a mo3, results could get down to perhaps the 5’s (5.667 mean?) after not much time at all.
Although just a random note, I do not find optimal solutions 100% of the time, I don't know the exact percentage but perhaps it’s 60%?, so there is still a little bit of a skill involved, but much, much too little.

—————

+1 For Speed FMC

But now I’m wondering how exactly score is counted in Speed FMC? Is it (√seconds)*movecount ? I really, REALLY just want the system that counts points to reward solutions that are in the 30’s that were found and typed in 4 or 5 minutes more than a speedsolving solution in the 60’s typed out in a minute. In this case, using this very simple formula, (√280)*35= 586 and (√60)*65 = 503. Hmmmm. Not what I’m looking for. I don’t want this formula used, because the solutions with the less skill level involved would get you the lowest score. That’s not right. Does anybody know the real formula for calculating Speed FMC results?
Edit: Never mind, I found it lol. Kit Clement literally posted it in this thread. How did I not see that xD
It’s Score = HTM Movecount * Natural log of Number of Seconds used. Lowest score wins. I actually didn’t know what ‘In’ meant in that formula, so I had to search it up lol. I guess I haven’t taken 12th grade level math  I did some messing around with this formula, and I really like it, (a whole lot more than my sqrt one). I vote that Kit’s formula should be he one implemented in the website. Also, I would suspect that getting a sub-200 points would be a difficult feat not done by many.


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 29, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Does anybody know the real formula for calculating Speed FMC results?





Kit Clement said:


> Speed FMC!
> 
> (where final score = number of moves in HTM * ln(time to write down valid solution in seconds))


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Nov 29, 2019)

ichcubegerne said:


> I would like to mention something that hasnt been mentioned yet I think:
> 15 Puzzle!
> 
> Since there is a really good magnetic version out now it is really fun to do it as a speedsolving event


I did not know this! I love 15 puzzle, but could you direct me to the link? And +1 for 15 puzzle.
+1 for curvy copter I guess *retroactively removing this*
I propose clock OH. With a “new” clock coming out by the cubicle, I think it’s time to introduce more ways of solving.
and yeh, PLL time attack is dumb. I use roux and don’t know full-PLL


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 29, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I did not know this! I love 15 puzzle, but could you direct me to the link? And +1 for 15 puzzle.
> +1 for curvy copter I guess
> I propose clock OH. With a “new” clock coming out by the cubicle, I think it’s time to introduce more ways of solving.
> and yeh, PLL time attack is dumb. I use roux and don’t know full-PLL



I found it here for example: https://fabitasia.ch/qiyi-15puzzle


----------



## HawaiiLife745 (Nov 29, 2019)

Fisher Cube


----------



## BradenTheMagician (Nov 29, 2019)

I would absolutely love competing in Mirror Blocks, 2 Gen, LSE, and Speed FMC. PLL Time Attack would be nice as well . If I had to add another one, I think sighted BLD would be fun, where you don’t get inspection time and you just solve using BLD Comms

+1 Mirror Cube/Mirror Blocks
+1 2Gen
+1 LSE
+1 Speed FMC
+1 PLL Time Attack
+1 Sighted BLD



BradenTheMagician said:


> I would absolutely love competing in Mirror Blocks, 2 Gen, LSE, and Speed FMC. PLL Time Attack would be nice as well . If I had to add another one, I think sighted BLD would be fun, where you don’t get inspection time and you just solve using BLD Comms
> 
> +1 Mirror Cube/Mirror Blocks
> +1 2Gen
> ...


Oh, also 15 Puzzle. That one is super fun to do and I want to get better at it

+1 15 Puzzle


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 29, 2019)

+1 for speed FMC, Dino cube and 3x3x4.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 29, 2019)

Keep feet! I personally don't enjoy solving with my feet, but there is no reason to remove it. I'd like to address the most common complaints about feet:

"It's disgusting"

And solving a cube with your hands isn't? Hands are just as dirty, if not more so, then feet are.

"It's weird"

Excuse me for saying so, but anyone who spends as much time as we do turning a colored block is extremely weird.

"It gives cubing a bad reputation"

How many non-cubers actually know that there are people who solve Rubik's cubes with their feet? I personally think it's super cool that someone has solved a cube in 16 seconds with their feet.


I've only done a feet solve once, so if any avid feet-solvers would like to give some input, that would be great.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2019)

I certainly will not consider dropping feet this year. The WCA has not yet indicated that feet will be dropped officially, and I intend to support all official WCA events in the competition always. I actually think the proper thing to do is to keep any WCA event that is dropped for at least one year after it is officially dropped (so our competition can be a bit of a buffer when an official event is dropped), so the earliest I could possibly consider dropping feet would be 2021. (And by the way, I will personally vote against dropping it!)

I will probably start a new thread in the next day or two to discuss the future of the relays, so you might want to save discussion on that issue until that thread is opened.


----------



## Keroma12 (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm in favour of adding megaminx BLD, and modifying relays to 2-4, 5-7, and 2-7.


----------



## joshsailscga (Nov 30, 2019)

Vote for mirrorblocks.


----------



## White KB (Nov 30, 2019)

KM the cuber said:


> 2bld isn't an event


It _was_ an event...


----------



## Wish Lin (Nov 30, 2019)

speed FMC sounds really fun!

Also, curvy copter with jumbling!


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 30, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> "It's disgusting"
> 
> And solving a cube with your hands isn't? Hands are just as dirty, if not more so, then feet are.


My math teacher does not wear shoes or socks in the classroom. He said that one of the high school science classes did an experiment a few years ago. They took bacteria from a staircase and its handrailing and the handrailing was dirtier. The railing had everything from the flu to ecoli! Proof that feet solving is not disgusting.


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 30, 2019)

White KB said:


> It _was_ an event...


It's still an event in the weekly comps, what are you talking about? It's not going to be removed either.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 30, 2019)

+1 speed blind

and just a note, even though it won't count, -Speed FMC.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Nov 30, 2019)

I have request for when the polls go live:

I know that when I click on a poll I feel obliged to vote. If there was an event that I was on the fence about for the weekly comp, I might pick “no” if there is not a “don’t care” button. This is a problem because one of the measurements that is being used to determine if an event will be added is that there needs to be more upvotes than downvotes. Because of this, here is my proposal:

An upvote button
A downvote button
A “don’t care” button that is not factored into the more upvotes than downvotes ranking.

Thanks for your consideration


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2019)

Actually I intend to have the same threads that I created last year, with 4 choices:

Yes - I would like the event added, and if it is added I intend to compete in the event next year.
No - I would prefer that the event not be added.
I like the idea, but I do not expect to compete in the event next year (does not count as Yes!).
I don't really care.

The last two options both will have no impact on the final decision - only the specific Yes and No votes will count.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 30, 2019)

Here is my latest tally of nominations. Might have missed some votes, but I put all the names next to the events to make sure my work could be checked. I eliminated "Cuboids?" from the tally since this is not an event, and also removed "Team BLD" since we know it will not be added. Some other notes:

*Suggested Mirror Blocks no inspection, which I presumed to be the BLD variant.
**Voted for this event in two separate posts.


Event

Votes

Voters

Speed FMC


21​

Kit Clement, asacuber, xyzzy, PetrusQuber, MaikeruKonare, TheDubDubJr, weatherman223, ImmolatedMarmoset, Nutybaconator, DGCubes, Cubingcubecuber, ortwin, AlphaCuber is awesome, TipsterTrickster, ichcubegerne, Koen van Aller, Cubinwitdapizza, WoowyBaby, BradenTheMagician, abunickabhi, Wish Lin

Curvy Copter (jumbled)


14​

Mike Hughey, KingCanyon, One Wheel, VIBE_ZT, weatherman223, DarkSavage, ImmolatedMarmoset**, DGCubes, theos, Cubingcubecuber, AlphaCuber is awesome, Natanael, Cubinwitdapizza, Wish Lin

Mirror Blocks


8​

KM the cuber, wearephamily1719, weatherman223, DarkSavage, ichcubegerne, BenChristman1, BradenTheMagician, joshsailscga

PLL Time Attack


7​

PingPongCuber, weatherman223, DarkSavage, Shaun Mack, AlphaCuber is awesome, FJT97, BradenTheMagician

15 puzzle


4​

ichcubegerne, xyzzy, ImmolatedMarmoset, BradenTheMagician

4x4x4 FMC


4​

TipsterTrickster, Kit Clement, ImmolatedMarmoset, CurlyFries

Ivy Cube


4​

BenChristman1, PingPongCuber, wearephamily1719, Koen van Aller

Master Kilominx


4​

PingPongCuber, CuberStache, One Wheel, Dylan Swarts

Speed BLD


4​

weatherman223, DarkSavage, AlphaCuber is awesome, GenTheThief

2GEN


3​

PingPongCuber, TheKravCuber, BradenTheMagician

2x2x2 OH


3​

White KB, 147 Cubing, BenChristman1

2x2x3


3​

PingPongCuber, wearephamily1719, Natanael

4x4x4 OH


3​

White KB, BenChristman1, Cubinwitdapizza

5-7 Relay


3​

One Wheel, jronge94, Keroma12

BLD Mirror Blocks No Inspection


3​

jronge94, TipsterTrickster*, Natanael

LSE


3​

PingPongCuber, TheKravCuber, BradenTheMagician

Mega BLD


3​

ImmolatedMarmoset, One Wheel, Keroma12

3x3x4


2​

DGCubes, abunickabhi

Fisher Cube


2​

CubicOreo, HawaiiLife745

Magic


2​

PingPongCuber, Cubinwitdapizza

Master Magic


2​

PingPongCuber, Cubinwitdapizza

Sq-1 BLD


2​

ImmolatedMarmoset, DarkSavage

2x2x2 FMC


1​

Natanael

2x2x2 Mirror Blocks


1​

BenChristman1

3x3x2


1​

PingPongCuber

3x3x3 no inspection


1​

Cubinwitdapizza

3x3x3 OH BLD


1​

ImmolatedMarmoset

3x3x3 Relay (3 cube)


1​

DarkSavage

3x3x5


1​

DGCubes

3x3x6


1​

M O

5x5x5 OH


1​

BenChristman1

Clock OH


1​

ImmolatedMarmoset

Dino Cube


1​

abunickabhi

Pyra BLD


1​

ImmolatedMarmoset

Sighted BLD


1​

BradenTheMagician


----------



## ichcubegerne (Nov 30, 2019)

Tbh I feel like 15 puzzle would get a lot more votes if people knew about the good hardware^^


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2019)

Kit, I was in the process of tallying when you posted yours. Mine is mostly in agreement, but you were doing a better job of verifying, so I'm going with your tally instead of mine. 

I updated the first post with this tally. Thanks, Kit! And thanks, OneWheel, for starting the tally!


----------



## One Wheel (Nov 30, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kit, I was in the process of tallying when you posted yours. Mine is mostly in agreement, but you were doing a better job of verifying, so I'm going with your tally instead of mine.


I noticed my vote for curvy copter was missed, possibly because I neglected to specify jumbling, but it’s through anyway, as I understand the rules.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 30, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> I noticed my vote for curvy copter was missed, possibly because I neglected to specify jumbling, but it’s through anyway, as I understand the rules.


Ah, one of my discrepancies with Kit's was that I had one extra vote for Curvy Copter (not counting the double one) - that must have been yours. I'll add it.

And yes, you're right it's already through. The only way it would not be through is if someone posts here to retract their own vote for it (which I will allow).


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 30, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> I noticed my vote for curvy copter was missed, possibly because I neglected to specify jumbling, but it’s through anyway, as I understand the rules.



Thanks for catching, I saw your post and missed the last line on curvy copter. I've updated my tallies as well.


----------



## Ash Black (Nov 30, 2019)

i would like dino cube, pll time attacks, mirror cube, 2OH, 4OH, pyra blind, speed fmc, 15 puzzle, and 2gen to be added


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2019)

+1 for 2x2x3
+1 for 3x3x4
+1 for 2x2OH
+1 for 4x4 FMC
+1 for Speed FMC
+1 for Ivy Cube
+1 for Mirror Cube BLD no Inspection


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 1, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> Actually I intend to have the same threads that I created last year, with 4 choices:
> 
> Yes - I would like the event added, and if it is added I intend to compete in the event next year.
> No - I would prefer that the event not be added.
> ...


Thank you, I wasn’t really cubing when this was live, so thanks.


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Dec 1, 2019)

After careful consideration of some events proposed by others in this thread, I think that I would like to add a few votes for:

*+Master Kilominx
+15 Puzzle
+Megaminx Blindfolded*


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 1, 2019)

I have a problem. Whenever I try to log in to the weekly competition it says “Failed To Log In”. My password and username and everything were correct so idk. Can anyone help


----------



## Sion (Dec 1, 2019)

Token vote for Speed FMC and Curvy copter.

Master Kilominx and professor Pyraminx seem that they would be great too.

also, how about 3x3 speed fmcbld? the key isn't speed, just the most efficient blind solution to a solve.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 1, 2019)

CodingCuber said:


> I have a problem. Whenever I try to log in to the weekly competition it says “Failed To Log In”. My password and username and everything were correct so idk. Can anyone help


I will help through PM.


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 1, 2019)

Mike Hughey said:


> I will help through PM.


Sorry, i’m quite new to the site. What does PM mean?


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Dec 1, 2019)

like DM on Instagram. He will privately contact you, notification will appear on top right of your desktop screen.


----------



## White KB (Dec 1, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> It's still an event in the weekly comps, what are you talking about? It's not going to be removed either.


I didn't check. My bad!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 2, 2019)

ichcubegerne said:


> I found it here for example: https://fabitasia.ch/qiyi-15puzzle


I just realized that Fabitasia does not ship to where I live. Does anyone know of cubes stores currently carrying the Qiyi 15 Puzzle that are in the US or Canada?


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 2, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I just realized that Fabitasia does not ship to where I live. Does anyone know of cubes stores currently carrying the Qiyi 15 Puzzle that are in the US or Canada?


If it's not already on Cubicle or SCS or wherever you normally get stuff, just wait a week or two. It's only just been released.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 2, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> If it's not already on Cubicle or SCS or wherever you normally get stuff, just wait a week or two. It's only just been released.


I found it on speedcubes.com.au, and mcubes as well. Might order it from mcubes just because I can also get an mgc elite there, but thanks anyway!


----------



## CodingCuber (Dec 2, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I found it on speedcubes.com.au, and mcubes as well. Might order it from mcubes just because I can also get an mgc elite there, but thanks anyway!


The MGC Elite is on speedcube.com.au as well now. BTW I get my cubes from speedcube.com.au


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 2, 2019)

CodingCuber said:


> The MGC Elite is on speedcube.com.au as well now. BTW I get my cubes from speedcube.com.au


Ik but shipping to us is very expensive


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 5, 2019)

I know this is late, and unlikely to even be added to the poll, but after doing a few solves I would like to propose adding 4x4 With Feet to the weekly competition.


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 5, 2019)

One Wheel said:


> I know this is late, and unlikely to even be added to the poll, but after doing a few solves I would like to propose adding 4x4 With Feet to the weekly competition.


seconded (4x4 WF recommendation)


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Dec 5, 2019)

+1 for PLL time attack


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 5, 2019)

No disrespect to anyone that likes/is voting for PLL time attacks, but I fail to see how that is even an event, and why people think that it would be a fun "event" to compete in. I understand that people may want to be faster then someone else, but do that for fun, and not as a event to compete in. I think if people are that interested in "competing" against others on PLL time attacks, then someone should just create a weekly updated "PLL Time Attack" thread, and leave it out of the Speedsolving competition.


----------



## Kit Clement (Dec 6, 2019)

Updated tallies below:



Event

Votes

Voters

Speed FMC

24​
Kit Clement, asacuber, xyzzy, PetrusQuber, MaikeruKonare, TheDubDubJr, weatherman223, ImmolatedMarmoset, Nutybaconator, DGCubes, Cubingcubecuber, ortwin, AlphaCuber is awesome, TipsterTrickster, ichcubegerne, Koen van Aller, Cubinwitdapizza, WoowyBaby, BradenTheMagician, abunickabhi, Wish Lin, Milo Black, DarkSavage, Sion

Curvy Copter (jumbled)

14​
Mike Hughey, KingCanyon, VIBE_ZT, weatherman223, DarkSavage, ImmolatedMarmoset**, DGCubes, theos, Cubingcubecuber, AlphaCuber is awesome, Natanael, Cubinwitdapizza, Wish Lin, Sion

Mirror Blocks

9​
KM the cuber, wearephamily1719, weatherman223, DarkSavage, ichcubegerne, BenChristman1, BradenTheMagician, joshsailscga, Milo Black

PLL Time Attack

9​
PingPongCuber, weatherman223, DarkSavage, Shaun Mack, AlphaCuber is awesome, FJT97, BradenTheMagician, Milo Black, BradyCubes08

15 puzzle

6​
ichcubegerne, xyzzy, ImmolatedMarmoset, BradenTheMagician, Milo Black, VIBE_ZT

4x4x4 FMC

5​
TipsterTrickster, Kit Clement, ImmolatedMarmoset, CurlyFries, DarkSavage

Ivy Cube

5​
BenChristman1, PingPongCuber, wearephamily1719, Koen van Aller, DarkSavage

Master Kilominx

5​
PingPongCuber, CuberStache, One Wheel, Dylan Swarts, VIBE_ZT

2GEN

4​
PingPongCuber, TheKravCuber, BradenTheMagician, Milo Black

2x2x2 OH

4​
White KB, 147 Cubing, BenChristman1, Milo Black

2x2x3

4​
PingPongCuber, wearephamily1719, Natanael, DarkSavage

4x4x4 OH

4​
White KB, BenChristman1, Cubinwitdapizza, Milo Black

BLD Mirror Blocks No Inspection

4​
jronge94, TipsterTrickster*, Natanael, DarkSavage

Mega BLD

4​
ImmolatedMarmoset, One Wheel, Keroma12, VIBE_ZT

Speed BLD

4​
weatherman223, DarkSavage, AlphaCuber is awesome, GenTheThief

3x3x4

3​
DGCubes, abunickabhi, DarkSavage

5-7 Relay

3​
One Wheel, jronge94, Keroma12

LSE

3​
PingPongCuber, TheKravCuber, BradenTheMagician

4x4x4 WF

2​
One Wheel, ImmolatedMarmoset

Dino Cube

2​
abunickabhi, Milo Black

Fisher Cube

2​
CubicOreo, HawaiiLife745

Magic

2​
PingPongCuber, Cubinwitdapizza

Master Magic

2​
PingPongCuber, Cubinwitdapizza

Pyra BLD

2​
ImmolatedMarmoset, Milo Black

Sq-1 BLD

2​
ImmolatedMarmoset, DarkSavage

2x2x2 FMC 

1​
Natanael

2x2x2 Mirror Blocks

1​
BenChristman1

3x3x2

1​
PingPongCuber

3x3x3 no inspection

1​
Cubinwitdapizza

3x3x3 OH BLD

1​
ImmolatedMarmoset

3x3x3 Relay (3 cube)

1​
DarkSavage

3x3x3 Speed FMC BLD

1​
Sion

3x3x5

1​
DGCubes

3x3x6

1​
M O

5x5x5 OH

1​
BenChristman1

Clock OH

1​
ImmolatedMarmoset

Sighted BLD

1​
BradenTheMagician


----------



## ProStar (Dec 6, 2019)

+1 for PyraBLD

I'd like to suggest Pyraminx Duo BLD(Normal wouldn't work cause everyone one-looks it)


----------



## Angry_Mob (Dec 6, 2019)

+ 1 for 15 puzzle


----------



## cubeshepherd (Dec 6, 2019)

Angry_Mob said:


> + 1 for 15 puzzle


What is the "15 Puzzle"? I think I have seen it before, but can't seem to find it. Thanks.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 6, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> What is the "15 Puzzle"? I think I have seen it before, but can't seem to find it. Thanks.



The fifteen puzzle is just the basic 4x4 sliding puzzle,





Hope this helps!


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 6, 2019)

+1 for 4WF
ignore what I said about feet earlier.


----------



## Sion (Dec 6, 2019)

I'm down for fifteen, but is there a notation system for scrambles? 

Actually, I'm going to start a thread for it if one doesn't exist-


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 6, 2019)

+1 for 15 as well


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2019)

Sion said:


> I'm down for fifteen, but is there a notation system for scrambles?
> 
> Actually, I'm going to start a thread for it if one doesn't exist-


cstimer provides scrambles for it. The notation is pretty simple and obvious, and there are actually 3 different notation methods to choose from.


----------



## Nathanael (Dec 6, 2019)

Mirror Block and any sort of FMC event would be nice! Also can't wait to see the competition page merge to the site. It's going to be real good!


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Dec 6, 2019)

+1 15 puzzle


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Dec 6, 2019)

+1 for 15 puzzle
+1 for mirror blocks


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 6, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> +1 for PyraBLD
> 
> I'd like to suggest Pyraminx Duo BLD(Normal wouldn't work cause everyone one-looks it)


that would be the same for bld. everyone would one-look it


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 6, 2019)

+1 for 15 puzzle


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 6, 2019)

15 puzzle gang (already voted)


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 6, 2019)

+1 for 4x4 FMC (but how would It work? We would need like 2 hours lol.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> +1 for 4x4 FMC (but how would It work? We would need like 2 hours lol.)


I doubt it will make the cut, but if it were to be accepted, I would personally prefer 2 1/2 hours, since that was the time limit years ago when it was previously an event in the competition, and so the results would be consistent.


----------



## weatherman223 (Dec 6, 2019)

Going to add a vote for 15 puzzle now as Qiyi has recently released a speedsolving version of it. I’m assuming sims won’t be allowed, correct?


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 6, 2019)

weatherman223 said:


> Going to add a vote for 15 puzzle now as Qiyi has recently released a speedsolving version of it. I’m assuming sims won’t be allowed, correct?


I believe so, do others agree? If you vote I think that means that there are 11 votes, enough to secure us a poll!


----------



## Etotheipi (Dec 6, 2019)

Sion said:


> I'm down for fifteen, but is there a notation system for scrambles?
> 
> Actually, I'm going to start a thread for it if one doesn't exist-


i think for scrambling notation, you could have U, L, R, D, where U would bring the tile above the empty space into the empty space, R would bring the tile to the right of it to the empty space etc. And maybe begin algs with the coords of the empty space, so people know where it should be.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 6, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> that would be the same for bld. everyone would one-look it



Yes but there's no inspection so you have to 1 look it quickly


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 6, 2019)

DarkSavage said:


> Yes but there's no inspection so you have to 1 look it quickly


yeah but no


----------



## PugCuber (Dec 6, 2019)

+1 for Speed FMC
+1 for 15 Puzzle


----------



## Angry_Mob (Dec 6, 2019)

Sion said:


> I'm down for fifteen, but is there a notation system for scrambles?
> 
> Actually, I'm going to start a thread for it if one doesn't exist-


There are two notations for 15 puzzle rn. You can track which piece is moving into the empty spot (using U, D, L and R to denote the direction), or you can follow where the empty spot is moving in the same way. I also see on csTimer that they added an option where it shows the direction to move with arrows. Arrows would probably be the best to use. 
I really hope it gets in.


----------



## wearephamily1719 (Dec 7, 2019)

+15 puzzle


----------



## Sion (Dec 7, 2019)

Let’s keep going copter gang! We got this!


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 7, 2019)

I retroactively remove my (token) vote for curvy copter


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 7, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> I retroactively remove my (token) vote for curvy copter


...you are no longer part of the copter gang?



im disappointed in you.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 7, 2019)

*Sion posts about Curvy Copter gang*
*ImmolatedMarmoset leaves it*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2019)

Just to remind everyone how this works, this is a two-step process. This thread is the vote to get to the poll; those events that make it will then have a 2-week poll, and since it looks likely we will have more than 2 events polled, only the top 2 (assuming 2 events have enough votes) will be added this year. But it is the poll voting that will ultimately determine the events added,

This thread will close just before midnight UTC (7:00 PM EST) tomorrow, 2019/12/08.


----------



## Cubinwitdapizza (Dec 7, 2019)

+1 for domino cube as well


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Dec 7, 2019)

Cubinwitdapizza said:


> ...you are no longer part of the copter gang?
> 
> 
> 
> im disappointed in you.


yup.

My reasoning is that I want to compete in an event that has very good hardware, and 15 puzzle does, while curvy copter, to my knowledge, does not.


----------



## Sion (Dec 7, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> yup.
> 
> My reasoning is that I want to compete in an event that has very good hardware, and 15 puzzle does, while curvy copter, to my knowledge, does not.




Simply because it needs to be more popular. Companies only produce good hardware for puzzles that are popular unofficially. 

Even 15 puzzle hardware is bad, if not arguably worse, than copter hardware. Qiyi didn't even try with theirs; they just put insecured tiles on a magnetic board. 

I'm also working on a speed copter and might provide files so people could possibly 3D print decentcopter hardware.


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 8, 2019)

Sion said:


> I'm also working on a speed copter and might provide files so people could possibly 3D print decentcopter hardware.


"Decentcopter" would be a pretty sick name for your version. 



Sion said:


> Even 15 puzzle hardware is bad, if not arguably worse, than copter hardware. Qiyi didn't even try with theirs; they just put insecured tiles on a magnetic board.


As I understand it, the conventional rail-based mechanism of 15 puzzles is actually really bad and causes a lot of lockups; going completely for simplicity and using only magnets, as Qiyi did, might not appeal to your puzzle designer sensibilities, but if it works, why make it complicated?

(My only experience with physical 15 puzzles was a long time ago (and I don't think I still have the toys around), so maybe I'm not remembering this right. Also maybe it was just the ones I had that sucked?)


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 8, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> "Decentcopter" would be a pretty sick name for your version.
> 
> 
> As I understand it, the conventional rail-based mechanism of 15 puzzles is actually really bad and causes a lot of lockups; going completely for simplicity and using only magnets, as Qiyi did, might not appeal to your puzzle designer sensibilities, but if it works, why make it complicated?
> ...


Yeah, in my experience, rails on the pieces to keep them in make for a terrible solving experience. Magnets sound like they would work great.

I think @Roman had a thread about 15 puzzle and from what I remember of some pictures, the boards used did not have rails.

E: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/good-15-puzzle-for-speedsolves.62258/


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2019)

This thread is now closed; I will have polls up sometime in the next day or so.


----------

